# [SPOILER ALERT] Cung vs smith



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

Smith and that crazy tko, what do you think?


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

Classic! Cung looked good, but this is MMA you need to have a chin, the flashy stuff will only get you so far. Cung's kicks are f'ing crazy however!

Full credit to Scott


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Iseriously "HOLY SHIT"'d and woke up my daughter hahaha. So awesome.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

insane


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I can't believe he did it again.

I was like

Can he do it again? Nah......3 seconds later BAM!


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

Mjr said:


> Classic! Cung looked good, but this is MMA you need to have a chin, the flashy stuff will only get you so far. Cung's kicks are f'ing crazy however!
> 
> Full credit to Scott


They did look more flashy than damaging. Even Shamrock stated that they don't hurt.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

amazing kicks, he had the fight, i dont wanna say he tried to show off but he didnt have any ground game to do anymore damage to smith.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

Bleh, Scott should've pressured him more and cut him off. Instead he just stood in front of him all night and got kicked over and over until he closed the distance and landed.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

I found it to be pretty funny to say the very least.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I laughed my ass off. Scott Smith is like the Rocky Balboa of MMA. You can literally kick the shit out of him and he just might still knock you the f*** out. The guy is insane. 

He may not win all the time, but the kid definitely won me over as a fan for life after tonight. 

HAHAHAHAHA, the only man to beat Cung Le in a professional fight... Ahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahhaha....


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> I laughed my ass off. Scott Smith is like the Rocky Balboa of MMA. You can literally kick the shit out of him and he just might still knock you the f*** out. The guy is insane.
> 
> He may not win all the time, but the kid definitely won me over as a fan for life after tonight.
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA, the only man to beat Cung Le in a professional fight... Ahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahhaha....


My thoughts exactly. But I think all the signs were there. I knew Cung wouldn't have decent cardio since his movie career has taken over. I suspect that he'll be done for good very soon.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I was shocked as hell. I though Cung did great the first two and a half rounds but towards the end I remember Shamrock saying Cung should stop throwing certain strikes and going for explosive takedowns because he should save his energy, and Frank was right.

Crazy though how Scott pulled it off again!

Davisty is right, the freaking Rocky Balboa of MMA.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

at least the ridiculous hype train is derailed :thumb02: the announce team made me nauteous trying to make Cung out to be some God of MMA... he is decent by nowhere near a top MW imo and the kicks are flashy but take a real look, they dont really hit flush and more pushed Smith down then hurt him. Smith looked unimpressive, absolutely zero head movement as usual and just holding his hands infront of his body and moving forward and waiting to get kicked. Cung wouldnt look nearly as good against somebody with a real game plan, Smith didnt need to get beat down like that for 2 rounds he just needed to get inside, once he started clinching in the 2nd round he found some success and confidence.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Couldn't find a better pic of his face but thought this was fairly funny.

Scott "The Italian Stallion" Smith should be his name from now on!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

*Scott Smith vs Cung Le*

Part 1.






Part 2.





Part 3.






Talk about ring rust!

Sorry for the quality. If anyone can find a better video let me know and I'll edit.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Did Apollo Creed have ring rust against Rocky? I think not. You simply can't always beat Heart with Skill.


----------



## fightpragmatist (Dec 3, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> Did Apollo Creed have ring rust against Rocky? I think not. You simply can't always beat Heart with Skill.


Lol, Rocky reference aside, I do think Scott has a huge heart and showed it yet again, in this fight.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

HOLY FACK! What a fight, unreal from Smith...


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_OMG was blown away by this fight :thumb02:

What a great battle with such a great finish. I was hopeing that Cung would win this  he dominated round 1 and 2 easily but he has no cardio for 3 rounds. Damn those spinning back kicks are awesome :thumb02: How many times did he through them? Just insane, great Show!

I think the fight should have been stopped after all these Hammerfists from Cung...don't you think so? In my opinion he didn't really defend himself anymore not intelligent thats for sure._


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Cung's kicks looked impressive, but its clear that Smith has zero experience with someone that throw kicks like that. Cung Le wont be landing many of those if he fights someone with some sort karate or tkd backround. Smith is more of a muay thay guy and isnt use to trying to evade kicks like that. They were mostly telegraphed as hell, I was surprised Smith wasnt way more prepared for that. Not saying it wasnt impressive to watch, just saying that if Cung hadnt gotten caught tonight, it wouldnt have been long before someone would have actually gameplanned for all of his flashy kicks. That said, I cant wait to see him fight again, its just really fun to watch.

For the post above, the fight probably would have been stopped if it had been anyone else, but Scott Smith is known for being able to take an insane beating before he quits and Big John is the best ref in the game, he probably factored that into deciding not to stop the fight when Le had Smith on the ground.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_Well he should have known that before he steps into the Cage with Cung  he could have trained for it.
And there are not many fighters who have such well timed spinning back kicks then Cung. He throughs them perfectly nearly every time. Thats very impressive!
But I tought Cung should have won that fight anyway in the first round, in my opinion Smith was just laying and praying! 

Just read youre last comment, I guess youre right. That was probably the case for not stopping the fight._


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

Man, I was rooting for Cung Le the whole way. It's sad to see him finally lose a fight, but I guess it had to happen some time. I hope this motivates him to work on his ground game and fight MMA more often. I think he had a strong chance of GnPing Smith in the first round had he been more experienced at GnP. Guy's head was pinning up against the cage!


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Aaddrryyiiaaannnnn


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

there is no way it should have been stopped in the 1st unless Mazz was reffing  then again he let Hamill be mounted for over a min so who knows?? haha but yea, Cungs GnP looked pretty worthless, he didnt try to improve his position and just wore himself out throwing hammerfists that CLEARLY had no chance of stopping the fight. Good reffing!!!


----------



## JACro (Aug 12, 2009)

I laughed SO hard when this happened. Cung Le just thought he has already broke Scott Smith, and he was already tired and his defenses just went to shit. Scott Smith then goes beserk and starts landing big hands. I knew cung le wouldn't be able to take the heat from those big hits.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

The kicks did look impressive, but when you really think about it, Cung would have maybe 2 or 3 of them before a solid contender (i.e. NOT Scott Smith) would time them, catch them, and simply take Cung down everytime he tried to throw one. He's a one-kick pony.

Strikeforce may have a couple more "striking exhibition" type of fights left for him, but I'm guessing the days of Cung headlining are over.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Scott Smith is the master of the surprise punch. He's getting dominated for 2 and a half rounds and still gets the KO. That just crazy! I would never have expected that. Holy shit...

And although he won, I wasn't too impressed with his performance. It's time for him to step up his TDD and groundgame already. If Cung had just had a bit more of a killer instinct he could have finished Smith lots of times during the fight and most likely in the first round.


----------

